# SnowDogg MD75,Wrangler mount 97 - Current, GM 07-13



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, haven't been on in a while/haven't been plowing the last few years. Being relocated to California and won't be needing this: https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/6231293771.html

Plowsite discount! Also, probably best to email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Anybody? I'm motivated...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Your Craigslist ad expired. Might want to refresh that so people can see what your selling.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Done, thanks. 

Just in case:

I'm being relocated to California and won't be needing this. I bought it 2-3 winters ago from a friend of a friend in Bloomington, IL who used it for his business lot. I've only used it on my driveway and a few others in the neighborhood. Really, I do not plow commercially. The plow originally came off of a 2012 GMC Sierra, then I mounted it on my 2004 Wrangler TJ then my 2011 Wrangler Rubicon. I have mounts for all of these vehicles meaning it's ready to go for everything from 97 - current Wranglers and 07-13 half ton Sierra, Silverado, Tahoe and Yukon. I have the jack, wiring, headlight pigtails and three different mounts. Only minor issue is one of the headlight lenses popped off and is held on with zip ties. It's been like this for at least two winters without issue. She's ready to hook up and go!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm about to give this away. $1500 takes all TODAY


----------

